# RecipeDB - 0min IPA - test batch



## alkos (3/9/10)

No Time Tulouse - 0min IPA - NO CHILL  Ale - India Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 200g Cascade added at flameout and kept in the wort for 12h of no-chilling. Perhaps longer/shorter no-chill will affect utilization. After primary, dry hopped with 100g of the same. Tastes like 60-70IBU to me, taste is extremely hoppy but with enough malt backbone to support it. Aroma - Cascade burst! :-)   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich III     2.5 kg Muntons DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      200 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    100 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1 ml Lallemand - Nottingham Yeast         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.063 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 77.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.12%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/9/10)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: 0min IPA - test batch




I was expecting to see womethign silly like no bittering additions, and 1kg of cascase at flameout......


----------



## alkos (3/9/10)

Actually, I'm going to add all the hops at flameout and than cube it. 15min is just to calculate in my guesstimation for IBUs


----------



## bum (3/9/10)

Dude.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/9/10)

cool! totammy missed the NC title.


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

I'm missing something. Recipe says 50g cascade @15 (which will be cube hopped). Cascade rated at 4.5 % (lower than cascade I've previously used) but gives IBU of over 60.

How?

Also just wondering if this is something you've brewed and tasted and therefore recommnd as a good one for other people to try.


----------



## kelbygreen (4/9/10)

its a 4lt batch. cant work it out ATM but that could be why


----------



## alkos (4/9/10)

> I'm missing something. Recipe says 50g cascade @15 (which will be cube hopped). Cascade rated at 4.5 % (lower than cascade I've previously used) but gives IBU of over 60.



4L batch. That is why called "experimental". 4.5% is written on my cascade packet. 



> Also just wondering if this is something you've brewed and tasted and therefore recommnd as a good one for other people to try.



Uhm, not tried. I'm using the forum's engine to sketch batch ideas while at work and have no access to Beertools  If its bad, let me know guys.


----------



## bum (4/9/10)

Many of us have made the mistake early on. Myself included.

This is really for proven recipes you're recommending for others to brew.


----------



## alkos (4/9/10)

Ooooopsie. 

Thanks. Should I delete it? :-/

BTW- I am brewing it tonight. Maybe leave it and update once the beer is ready?


----------



## bum (4/9/10)

Usually someone comes along in the morning and recipes with "test" in the title will disappear.

Better write down the info you wanted in case it goes.


----------



## alkos (4/9/10)

Thanks again. Sorry for the mess, you live you learn ;-)


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

alkos said:


> 4L batch. That is why called "experimental". 4.5% is written on my cascade packet.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, not tried. I'm using the forum's engine to sketch batch ideas while at work and have no access to Beertools  If its bad, let me know guys.




4 Litres - yes I was missing something. I should learn to read.

DB to my mind is for tried recipes rather than ideas - a bit like using a cookbook. I want to know the recipes will make scones or boeuf bourguignon or Vietnamese fried rice rather than someone's musings on what might work. Remember this is a database people look in (and get referred to) when they think 'I'd like to make a stout tomorrow'.

If you need something to scribble ideas in while without access to usual software, try beer recipator.org (which is what I use to design recipes).


----------



## alkos (4/9/10)

> try beer recipator.org (which is what I use to design recipes).



And here comes my problem:



> SurfControl
> Access Blocked
> Access to the requested web page has been blocked by your organization's internet usage protection policy.


 
I'll find some xls to do it, I think I've seen some here somewhere...


----------



## manticle (4/9/10)

Search kit and extract spreadsheet - should take you to ianH's spreadsheet


----------



## black_labb (5/9/10)

try brewmate, its easy and free and should do most if not all you need to do. 

http://www.brewmate.net/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/9/10)

black_labb said:


> try brewmate, its easy and free and should do most if not all you need to do.
> 
> http://www.brewmate.net/


Beer Calculus

and 
Qbrew - WIndows, Linux, MacOSX


Good luck!

Goomba


----------



## alkos (21/9/10)

BUMP!

I have actually made it!

Just cracked first bottle and it tastes mighty, MIGHTY hoppy! With Cascade, its like chewing grapefruit seeds ;-)

For IBU calculation 20 min at basic utilisation scheme seems about ok - I can taste 60-70 right now, few days after being bottled. Others, like Fowler, are totally off.


Funny thing: the hot break formed very nicely during the no-chill and the final wort was extremely clean.


----------



## manticle (21/9/10)

Hot break should form in the boil and get left behind. Cold break will form in the cube.


----------



## alkos (21/9/10)

There was no break during the boil, due to absence of hops I presume. Though, after what settled during the no-chill, the beer is very clear. I haven't watched the wort cooling, perhaps it formed directly after the hops had been added? It would be the hot break then, no?


----------



## manticle (21/9/10)

Hot break forms before the addition of hops (unless you add hops before the wort boils). When the wort is coming to the boil you'll notice a lot of nice, tight foam. As the boil actually happens this foam breaks apart and you can see little bits of grey clumpy matter forming and whirling about. Looks a bit like brains or egg in chinese soup. That stuff is proteinaceous material and is collectively known as hot break. When you finish the boil, if whirlpooled correctly (and with the help of irish moss/carrageenan) it will coagulate and drop to the bottom. If you drain correctly you should leave as much behind as you can (some will get in, no big drama).

As the wort chills it forms further break material - this is known as cold break and will form and separate in a no chill cube, leaving clear wort at the top. Hop debris/trub will also fall to the bottom in both instances but is separate from both hot and cold break.


----------



## alkos (21/9/10)

Thanks for that manticle, but after couple of AGs I always get hot break after I add hops - and it looks exactly as you describe. Without them wort can boil for long with no precipitation. Same thing this time - just it happened after the flame-out. Nice, dense chinese egg brains.


----------



## manticle (21/9/10)

Maybe your hot break is special hot break.


----------



## alkos (21/9/10)

That is probably because








:icon_cheers:


----------

